# Ava's search for a boyfriend....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey fellas.....I'm lookin' for a rugged type of guy to steal my heart.....know of any???


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey would like to be your guy Ava but I don't think he passes the rugged test!! Love your cowgirl outfit precious girl!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

There's lots of cowboys here in southeast New Mexico! You come on down and Bella will introduce you to some fine fellas! Rocket Wrangler, Bella's toy Aussie brother, sure would like to run and play with a pretty girl like you!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ava my love is this rugged enough for you. lets hit the road sweetie*
*but we have to be home by 9*
*love Yogi**


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Ava, you don't need a rugged guy. You need a sweetie pie like Johnny!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ava honey, you are young and might not really know what is best for you in the long run. I already know that you can be swayed by males in uniforms, but honestly think about this. What you really need is a guy with a sheet load of money who can buy you clothes and take you to fancy places. Forget about muscles and look at the bank account. (JK, of course, I am married to a gentle man with pretty hair and a small bank account.)


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ava I Give you my sweet side And All Rights to my Trust Fund.*
*Forever Your Yogi**


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Of Ava, maybe a Texan oil tycoon!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Ava you look soo cute in that outfit. :wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> Ava, you don't need a rugged guy. You need a sweetie pie like Johnny!


Gotta LOVE that smile ♥


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Ava, you look mighty pretty in your vest and hat...i used to have a boy vest like yours but my skin brother said i looked like one of "The Village People" in it and started singing "YMCA"...whatever dat means...so da mommy sold it. :angry: :blush: :brownbag: Riley


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Ava -- I's sooooooooooooooooo embarrassed!!!:brownbag::blush: My daughter is advertising on-line for a BF. Is this the way I raised you???:smilie_tischkante::smpullhair:
You've become an out and out HUSSY.:w00t:

Next thing I know, you'll be airing all of our dirty laundry.:Girl power:

I tried to raise you to be a little Angel :innocent: -- but you've turned into quite the party girl. :drinkup::drinkup:

Where did I go wrong???:smcry::smcry: Remember my advice -- it's easier to love a Rich fluff than a poor fluff. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Your Mother -- Secret


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Hey fellas.....I'm lookin' for a rugged type of guy to steal my heart.....know of any???
> 
> View attachment 120074


Hey Ava, this is Rocky...am I rugged looking enough for you? I hope so!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ava - I think we can make beautiful country music together. :tender::tender: What do you think?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ava just remember you can get any fluff you want. :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank goodness Secret stepped in. I was really worried what Ava was getting herself into. I'll bet momma Pat doesn't know what Ava is up to. Just be careful Ava. Men can be very deceiving, and I'll bet dog-men can be real.... welllll... dogs... I wouldn't want your wittle heart to get broken.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh, Ava -- I's sooooooooooooooooo embarrassed!!!:brownbag::blush: My daughter is advertising on-line for a BF. Is this the way I raised you???:smilie_tischkante::smpullhair:
> You've become an out and out HUSSY.:w00t:
> 
> Next thing I know, you'll be airing all of our dirty laundry.:Girl power:
> ...


ROFL! Hahaha.. Ava will always be Secret's daughter!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My bet is on Yogi. . . and the trust fund! After all "trust" is important in a relationship along w/ "fun". . . and then the $$ helps w/the wardrobe. But I do think that Secret's stepping in may help curb Ava's stepping out! 
Kitzel says "sorry Ava, I am not rugged, and my heart already & "forebber" belongs to Mercedes."


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley:




Yogi's Mom said:


> *Ava my love is this rugged enough for you. lets hit the road sweetie*
> *but we have to be home by 9*
> *love Yogi**


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Ava, I heard you were a real "cougar!" I'm a young stud muffin! How 'bout we just play, play, play together!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Pick me Ava! I's not ruff, but sweet and sexy! Seem my PlayGirl pose, just for you! (It's cleaned up, you can't see my junk...I don't have no junk anyhow!)











No no no Ava, you need me. I's the strong one. See my muscles!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Ava don 't let this innocent face fool you'










I'm bad boy!! I've done jail time!! But I can be sweet to you!!










You want rugged..... How's this for Rugged! 









. 
Oops wrong picture?? 




I'm bad and I







know it!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

lmillette said:


> Opey would like to be your guy Ava but I don't think he passes the rugged test!! Love your cowgirl outfit precious girl!!


Opey is so sweet and innocent...:wub: 



babycake7 said:


> There's lots of cowboys here in southeast New Mexico! You come on down and Bella will introduce you to some fine fellas! Rocket Wrangler, Bella's toy Aussie brother, sure would like to run and play with a pretty girl like you!


I like a rugged guy, but I don't run and play roughly...remember I'm still a princess :innocent:



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Ava my love is this rugged enough for you. lets hit the road sweetie*
> *but we have to be home by 9*
> *love Yogi**


Oh Yogi....me and you are like peas and carrots. BFF's



Madeleinesmommy said:


> Ava, you don't need a rugged guy. You need a sweetie pie like Johnny!


ahhhhh, I can be swayed.....:innocent:



Sylie said:


> Ava honey, you are young and might not really know what is best for you in the long run. I already know that you can be swayed by males in uniforms, but honestly think about this. What you really need is a guy with a sheet load of money who can buy you clothes and take you to fancy places. Forget about muscles and look at the bank account. (JK, of course, I am married to a gentle man with pretty hair and a small bank account.)


Yep, money is good. I want it ALL!!! 



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Ava I Give you my sweet side And All Rights to my Trust Fund.*
> *Forever Your Yogi**


Trust Fund??? hmmmmm.....we need to talk dude :thumbsup:



TLR said:


> Of Ava, maybe a Texan oil tycoon!!


oh yes, this is sounding good!!! :aktion033:



dntdelay said:


> Ava you look soo cute in that outfit. :wub::wub:


Thank you. :blush: I love my new hat...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh, Ava -- I's sooooooooooooooooo embarrassed!!!:brownbag::blush: My daughter is advertising on-line for a BF. Is this the way I raised you???:smilie_tischkante::smpullhair:
> You've become an out and out HUSSY.:w00t:
> 
> Next thing I know, you'll be airing all of our dirty laundry.
> ...


Oh mom, ...chill out. I'm only doing what you taught me....just ask daddy...:innocent:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Hey Ava, this is Rocky...am I rugged looking enough for you? I hope so!:wub:


LOL, Rocketman, rugged you are NOT....you are CUTE!!:wub:



Snowbody said:


> Ava - I think we can make beautiful country music together. :tender: What do you think?


OMG!!!! :wub: Tyler, you are right up there on top of my list!! :wub:



mysugarbears said:


> Hey Ava, you look mighty pretty in your vest and hat...i used to have a boy vest like yours but my skin brother said i looked like one of "The Village People" in it and started singing "YMCA"...whatever dat means...so da mommy sold it. :blush: :brownbag: Riley


...brudders.....they are a pain in the neck sometimes...:angry:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Ava just remember you can get any fluff you want. :wub:


:thumbsup: That's what I'm hoping :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

angel's mom said:


> Thank goodness Secret stepped in. I was really worried what Ava was getting herself into. I'll bet momma Pat doesn't know what Ava is up to. Just be careful Ava. Men can be very deceiving, and I'll bet dog-men can be real.... welllll... dogs... I wouldn't want your wittle heart to get broken.


Yea, yea, yea.....I know what I'm doing....I am a good girl. But there just isn't a dating web-site for us fur girls. 



hoaloha said:


> ROFL! Hahaha.. Ava will always be Secret's daughter!


See you know....mom taught me everything she knows! B)



edelweiss said:


> My bet is on Yogi. . . and the trust fund! After all "trust" is important in a relationship along w/ "fun". . . and then the $$ helps w/the wardrobe. But I do think that Secret's stepping in may help curb Ava's stepping out!
> Kitzel says "sorry Ava, I am not rugged, and my heart already & "forebber" belongs to Mercedes."


Kitzel, just remember those long hair girls are always "High Maintenance":innocent:...just sayin....



Maglily said:


> :HistericalSmiley:


Who you laughin' at? :w00t:



sherry said:


> Ava, I heard you were a real "cougar!" I'm a young stud muffin! How 'bout we just play, play, play together!
> View attachment 120234
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Pick me Ava! I's not ruff, but sweet and sexy! Seem my PlayGirl pose, just for you! (It's cleaned up, you can't see my junk...I don't have no junk anyhow!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think I'm partial for muscle men.....I'd say I'm into the playboy but my mom might be watching....



Furbabies mom said:


> Hey Ava don 't let this innocent face fool you'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dewey, you are too crazy still....but I love seeing you and your brudder and sissys!!! You feel like family to me :thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Howdy Miss Ava


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maltese manica said:


> Howdy Miss Ava


 
:aktion033: Love the outfit!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

This is about as rugged as we get, but Sammie says he would be proud to by Ava's guy......:HistericalSmiley:he thought she was a hot chick at HH.......:chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:smrofl: Oh my gosh, this is a hoot!!!!!!!!! Sammie would never forgive me if I dressed him in that suit, and my family would prob have me committed.....:smrofl: just kidding, he isssss cute........:smrofl: not sure who it is though........lol


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm also a fighter fighter see I'm Mr. July


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Laura, you crack me up..........:HistericalSmiley:love it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> :smrofl: Oh my gosh, this is a hoot!!!!!!!!! Sammie would never forgive me if I dressed him in that suit, and my family would prob have me committed.....:smrofl: just kidding, he isssss cute........:smrofl: not sure who it is though........lol


Kandis, it's rugged tough Dewey!! LOL


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb, I am still laughing here at that costume..........


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, daughter, I've thought about this and all I can say is "Remember your Pedigreee". After all, you are from Maltese royalty. Not just any boy fluff will do for my little Princess. You can't judge them by "just a pretty face". 

Your Mom, Secret.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I love this thread. It's hysterical.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This thread is just what the doctor ordered for me. It stopped me from thinking about my stupid knee...until I slapped it from laughing so hard.:w00t: I love all the pix and Lynn's advice from Secret to her wild child, Ava. :wavetowel2: :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

LOVE this thread! Had me laughing out loud:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Kandis, it's rugged tough Dewey!! LOL


  *Deb I Just Seen this Its The Best. Love That Dewey Awesome Picture. Lovin This * Nickee**


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> I'm also a fighter fighter see I'm Mr. July


 Janene thats a picture worth keepin. You Crazy Says Yogi*
But i Luvs You* Yogi!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Hey Ava, this is Rocky...am I rugged looking enough for you? I hope so!:wub:


 ..Rocky you are pretty handsome i must say. Yogi* Ummmm


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yogi's Mom said:


> ..Rocky you are pretty handsome i must say. Yogi* Ummmm


:blush:thank you Yogi!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*Nothing is more rugged and manly than Chest Hair that cannot be contained!* 










or... boots with the fur~









"I love older women!" 









we will meet you in a few months :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

SammieMom said:


> This is about as rugged as we get, but Sammie says he would be proud to by Ava's guy......:HistericalSmiley:he thought she was a hot chick at HH.......:chili:


Sammie, you are pretty Hot....!!! I must admit....:wub:



SammieMom said:


> :smrofl: Oh my gosh, this is a hoot!!!!!!!!! Sammie would never forgive me if I dressed him in that suit, and my family would prob have me committed.....:smrofl: just kidding, he isssss cute........:smrofl: not sure who it is though........lol


 
I'm sorry but Pumpkin Man has been iliminated.....:w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hoaloha said:


> *Nothing is more rugged and manly than Chest Hair that cannot be contained!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obi, you are adorable, but you might just be too young for me...after all, I am four now!!! If you go to the Nationals, I'll have to check you out better in person. I'm not crazy about wild puppies.....I'm a lady, you know...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maltese manica said:


> I'm also a fighter fighter see I'm Mr. July


Ouu La La!! Dude, you are my type!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Well, daughter, I've thought about this and all I can say is "Remember your Pedigreee". After all, you are from Maltese royalty. Not just any boy fluff will do for my little Princess. You can't judge them by "just a pretty face".
> 
> Your Mom, Secret.


Mom, you taught me better than that...I won't settle for less that perfection!! .....I always remember....:thumbsup::thumbsup:




maltese#1fan said:


> I love this thread. It's hysterical.:HistericalSmiley:


What's so funny????:w00t:



Snowbody said:


> This thread is just what the doctor ordered for me. It stopped me from thinking about my stupid knee...until I slapped it from laughing so hard.:w00t: I love all the pix and Lynn's advice from Secret to her wild child, Ava. :wavetowel2: :smrofl::smrofl:


Don't listen to my mom....I know what I'm doin.....



HaleysMom said:


> LOVE this thread! Had me laughing out loud:HistericalSmiley:


Well you mommies....I swear..... :w00t:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley: I love this thread!!!

I was going to throw Griffin's name in the cowboy hat but then I remembered Griff and Ava are cousins... That might be okay on Game of Thrones, but not here in Fluff Land. No Sir-ree!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We're not giving up yet, we have one more male in the family!!! He's sweet and gentle and if you 're a kind little girl, he'll love you to pieces! 









Mom says I'm the smartest in the bunch!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's my gentler side Ava!!









I'm not always ornery, ... .....just most of the time!

I have HAD it with you Mom!!! No more dresses, Ava doesn't want me, I can take a hint!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just one more!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here's my gentler side Ava!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Dewey, Ava said that pumpkin-man has been eliminated :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dewey, you are just a silly dude....come back when you're a little older....I don't do silly....money, dresses, fame....YES! Silly....no. Sorry pumpkin man.....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> We're not giving up yet, we have one more male in the family!!! He's sweet and gentle and if you 're a kind little girl, he'll love you to pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hardy, I'm sure you are very sweet, but every time I see you, I see my knucklehead brodder, Tinker.....I won't be able to look into your eyes with a straight face!! Don't get me wrong...it's just a thing I can't get by...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Hardy, I'm sure you are very sweet, but every time I see you, I see my knucklehead brodder, Tinker.....I won't be able to look into your eyes with a straight face!! Don't get me wrong...it's just a thing I can't get by...


Hardy understands.. Who wants to date their brother.?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear Miss Ava, I'm a real Texas rough and tumble cowboy and I got a naughty streak, but I'm real sweet and I try real hard to be good. I've got kind of a sullied past and I ain't got a pedigree so if fancy's what yur lookin' for I ain't yur guy. But if you want a guy who will treat you right and show you a good time, look no further. I got lots of lil gals I run around with, but none of 'em are as pretty as you. If'n you'll give me a chance, I know I'll make you real happy!









Love, 
Steve

P.S. Don't pay no attention to that laundry peein' stuff. I don't do that no more but my mama insists on embarrassing me still.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am loving this thread. Gustave isn't a rugged guy, he doesn't stand a chance!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Greatest thread ever........


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Hardy understands.. Who wants to date their brother.?


Hmmm, sounds like a Reality Series to me. :innocent::innocent:
Deb - I have to say that photo of Hardy is out of this world. I melted when I saw it. :wub::wub: The heck with Ava -- I'm in love.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok Ava dear :heart: we know you like older men :smootch: with all the eligible rugged men, who's it going to be--bachelor #1-2-3.....:Flowers 2:

Hey Dewey "Pumpkin Man",
Penny :tender: says your supercool :supacool: and she love to be your GF....:hugging:...and she's into bright orange crushed velvet.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ava, I beens tinking about you non-stop. I bes savin' all my kissies for you, see, I won't eben gib my Mawmee none!










No matter how hard her tries!










I'm yer man Ava!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Ava, you don't want my fuddy duddy brudder. See, here's me beatin' him up!










Let's go have a beer and talk about this!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband said we're all NUTS here on SM!! He said this, as he was laughing at this thread!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

StevieB said:


> Dear Miss Ava, I'm a real Texas rough and tumble cowboy and I got a naughty streak, but I'm real sweet and I try real hard to be good. I've got kind of a sullied past and I ain't got a pedigree so if fancy's what yur lookin' for I ain't yur guy. But if you want a guy who will treat you right and show you a good time, look no further. I got lots of lil gals I run around with, but none of 'em are as pretty as you. If'n you'll give me a chance, I know I'll make you real happy!
> 
> View attachment 120578
> 
> ...


Stevie.....:wub: ....i'm interested...as long as you don't pee on the laundry anymore, because I've got lots of dresses...and I'd hate to think....:w00t:



eiksaa said:


> I am loving this thread. Gustave isn't a rugged guy, he doesn't stand a chance!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


...is he rich? :innocent:



cuevasfam said:


> Greatest thread ever........


Wonder why there aren't any dating websites for dogs on the internet??



Snowbody said:


> Hmmm, sounds like a Reality Series to me. :innocent::innocent:
> Deb - I have to say that photo of Hardy is out of this world. I melted when I saw it. :wub::wub: The heck with Ava -- I'm in love.


Just wait a minute there Auntie Sue....I didn't say that Hardy wasn't in the running at all...you gotta wait till I make up my mind. He is cuter than my brudder....:wub:...and I'm sure he's way more "normal" :thumbsup:



SammieMom said:


> Ok Ava dear :heart: we know you like older men :smootch: with all the eligible rugged men, who's it going to be--bachelor #1-2-3.....:Flowers 2:
> 
> Hey Dewey "Pumpkin Man",
> Penny :tender: says your supercool :supacool: and she love to be your GF....:hugging:...and she's into bright orange crushed velvet.


ok Penny can have Dewey....but only untill he grows up a little...B)



LuvMyBoys said:


> Ava, I beens tinking about you non-stop. I bes savin' all my kissies for you, see, I won't eben gib my Mawmee none!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wub: ahhhhh, that's my guy....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh Ava, you don't want my fuddy duddy brudder. See, here's me beatin' him up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Furbabies mom said:


> My husband said we're all NUTS here on SM!! He said this, as he was laughing at this thread!!


OH! :innocent:....ok, but can I have wine instead???


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Ava, I beens tinking about you non-stop. I bes savin' all my kissies for you, see, I won't eben gib my Mawmee none!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sammie thinks he might have better chance if he had some of those fancy drawers....:smtease:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> My husband said we're all NUTS here on SM!! He said this, as he was laughing at this thread!!


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

This thread is way too cute!!! -M&M's mommy

Mommy said I'm not old enough to date. I still like to lie on my back and get tummy rubs from my mom. Ava, do you give tummy belly rubs? If so, I can can rebel like a typical teenager and date a sexy cougar like you! -Milo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> This thread is way too cute!!! -M&M's mommy
> 
> Mommy said I'm not old enough to date. I still like to lie on my back and get tummy rubs from my mom. Ava, do you give tummy belly rubs? If so, I can can rebel like a typical teenager and date a sexy cougar like you! -Milo


OOOO I think Milo would be PERFECT for Ava!! Two tiny cute little fluffs!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Ava, you are lucky that I am too young to date 'cause you know the boys will pick me over you! -Mimi

Picture of Mimi secretly observing Ava because Mimi knows Ava is such a hottie. Mimi knows that all the boys love her to death including her brother Milo!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Ava, me beautiful lassie.. I be givin' ya no Blarney... I'm the guy for you!.. I'm a lover not a fighter. :thumbsup:


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

Ava, i can make you change your mind about us younger guys! I'm a city boy and i'd love to hold paws with you through central park :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh Ava, me beautiful lassie.. I be givin' ya no Blarney... I'm the guy for you!.. I'm a lover not a fighter. :thumbsup:


Liesl says "If Ava doesn't want you, I might be up for some fun. But really I like fighting. What is Blarney, mom? Too young for relationships? Ok, but how about the baloney? I really like meat?"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> This thread is way too cute!!! -M&M's mommy
> 
> Mommy said I'm not old enough to date. I still like to lie on my back and get tummy rubs from my mom. Ava, do you give tummy belly rubs? If so, I can can rebel like a typical teenager and date a sexy cougar like you! -Milo


Aww how sweet Milo baby. I'd like to gobble up that little belly of yours...but because of our age difference, we may have to wait a few months...:innocent:



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Ava, you are lucky that I am too young to date 'cause you know the boys will pick me over you! -Mimi
> 
> Picture of Mimi secretly observing Ava because Mimi knows Ava is such a hottie. Mimi knows that all the boys love her to death including her brother Milo!


Mimi, we should hang out together, I'll show you the ropes!!:thumbsup:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh Ava, me beautiful lassie.. I be givin' ya no Blarney... I'm the guy for you!.. I'm a lover not a fighter. :thumbsup:


OMG! :Good luck: Is this your idea of "Rugged"??? We can party, but I can't be seen in public with a lepracan!!! :blush:



MickysMommy said:


> Ava, i can make you change your mind about us younger guys! I'm a city boy and i'd love to hold paws with you through central park :wub:
> 
> View attachment 121202



I must agree you are a cutie pie, and I think when you grow up, you'll be a real hottie....It would like I was basbysitting you if we dated now!! :w00t:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ava.. me Mom says I look like an Irish pimp!:HistericalSmiley:...whatebber that is!!??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ava.. me Mom says I look like an Irish pimp!:HistericalSmiley:...whatebber that is!!??


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is all in a huff over Ava getting all the guys. First she wanted me to buy her a strapless mini dress, then I caught her setting up a facebook page. 

Even MiMi's own daddy adores Ava.

(this thread is hilarious.)


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Dear Ms. Ava
I have already shown you my Mr. July pose for the canine fire fighters.
As well I have shown you my cowboy riding out fit. I am so a surfer and love to go on a motorcycle ride once in a while!!! You know that I live in a house hold of woman so I know how to treat a lady!!! Love Peppino


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

The A Team said:


> :aktion033: Love the outfit!!!!





maltese manica said:


> Dear Ms. Ava
> I have already shown you my Mr. July pose for the canine fire fighters.
> As well I have shown you my cowboy riding out fit. I am so a surfer and love to go on a motorcycle ride once in a while!!! You know that I live in a house hold of woman so I know how to treat a lady!!! Love Peppino


Xoxo


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Xoxo


My sister and I, of course I am on the bike


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

As you can see I am aloof, well manicured and all man! Are you into different races??????? I only weigh 6 lbs FYI


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ava.. *me Mom says I look like an Irish pimp!*:HistericalSmiley:...whatebber that is!!??


OMG - Terry. Spit take when I read this!!! :eek2_gelb2: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh Ava, me beautiful lassie.. I be givin' ya no Blarney... I'm the guy for you!.. I'm a lover not a fighter. :thumbsup:


 
:rofl::biggrin::woohoo2:Ava, Leprecans have pots of GOLD!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok -- if we do a TV Reality Series on this, Secret has to be on it. It could be called "Mother Secret Knows Best!!!" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh Ava, me beautiful lassie.. I be givin' ya no Blarney... I'm the guy for you!.. I'm a lover not a fighter. :thumbsup:


this one is too funny!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You are all nuts. Everyone of you is a total fruitcake! Jeese....I luv you all. This thread is a laugh riot.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Dear Ms. Ava

I also have a black belt in karate!!!


----------

